

Ask HN: Is there any reasons some people seems to hate Jason Calacanis? - Concours

Since a couple of months now, some peoples keep bullying on Jason Calacanis, writing a bunch of post (probably good for traffic and linkbait), and asking Google and Matt Cutts to ban him. I don't personally know him, but I know he's a great entrepreneur, and I've also read one or 2 of his emails from Techcrunch, and they were really valuable, so maybe I'm missing something, but why is it that, some peoples seems to hate him, they take time to review mahalo, and point to "spammy stuff" (I mean Google obviuously know about mahalo and all the stuff he does), that's good at some point, but those Jason calacanis post keep coming: Jason is doing black hat SEo, Jason is doing this, Jason lied about facebook account, Jason this Jason that.... Are peoples just jealous of his success? I mean, I don't know the Guy, but it's not like peoples can't do anything valuable with their time to go and review Mahalo, and make an SEO analysis of his stuff, so I'll suggest to ban any Jason Calacanis complain from HN in the future, as I also suspect some of those Post are just a linkbait strategy, but of course I could be wrong.
======
volida
If there is something I learned in this life is that it's impossible everyone
to like you. So much, that you'd be impressed if you had an "MRI" of your
"friends" thoughts.

~~~
Concours
Yeah, but it seems like peoples are doing a kind of witch hunt on him. I mean
they don't have to like him, but the amount of time some peoples invest just
to prove how bad his business is, sending tweets to Matt cutts, I mean, I
really don't get it, so some peoples have time, a lot of it, and they choose
to use it this way.

------
getonit
Sounds to me like you haven't read much of his correspondence. Are you
seriously suggesting a ban on criticising one particular person?

